# FluvaL Edge top removal video



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

For those of you who like this tank but hate having it enclosed, here is a video
link which show how to remove the top without damaging the tank, and according to the people who have done this, it doesn't pose any leakage problems.

looks good without the top.
go to post #15 for the video.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=398169


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks,

I always avoided buying the Fluval Edge tanks, even when on sale, because they seemed to be a pain to do regular maintenance on them.

Now, I will wait until I see one on sale again


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I was impressed at how easy it looked to do...you'd have to be careful, but once done it looked great.

Zenin....I found this one on kijiji yesterday!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...nk/1023557598?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Doesn't removing the top glass also remove the bracing that it provided?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

They said on the video that is hasn't had any affect on the support of the tank, some people have had it for over a year with no problems.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

I had a Fluval Edge 6ga that I had take the lid off for about 6 months. There were no problems at all with it, and it looks great!  I think I still have it in my office closet and might bring it out when day if I want to pick some special shrimp to breed  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

thinkshane said:


> Doesn't removing the top glass also remove the bracing that it provided?


It is only a 6 gallon tank and pretty shallow at that 

so, I don't think there would be any issue with the glass bowing as it would on a larger/taller tank


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> Zenin....I found this one on kijiji yesterday!
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...nk/1023557598?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Thanks Anna


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

most welcome....anything to help! I like those tanks myself....however I saw one yesterday in a LFS that I DO want 

Its the bigger 48L one, now that's cool. Price is up there at $199 but I can wait


----------

